# Installing JVC Radio in Nissan Sentra 2001 SE



## mlabib (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum. I will try to make it short and sweet. I bought a JVC KD-R600 off ebay to install. Its missing the sleeve and the power harness. So I bought the power harness off ebay. My question is, do I need to buy a sleeve? can this radio fit in the stock sleeve that the stock radio is sitting in now (if any) ? I also know that I need to buy a reverse power harness to hook up to the stock nissan harness. Do I need to buy a mounting kit too? can I use the brackets and the plastic face plate that are on the older radio? can they come off the stock radio? Its a little harder finding these parts in Canada.
thanks a lot


----------



## mlabib (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys. It looks like this thread had a 111 readers but not a single reply. Please if you know the answer to my question post it.
thanks a lot


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Just take off the old one out and fit the new one in and see if you need a sleeve and trim kit. If the stock ones don't fit, just buy a generic kit from Bestbuy or wherever as most aftermarket radios follow a similiar standard. Also by doing a test fit, you'll see exactly what you need to make it sit flush with your dash.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The radio should bolt to the factory brackets; you shouldn't need an install kit. If you have a nearby Walmart with a car audio dept. or a Radioshack, they'll likely have the harness adapter for your Sentra.


----------



## mlabib (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great very helpful replies. I read somewhere online that an antenna adaptor is needed so I can plug the stock antenna into the after market radio, what do you guys think?
Also, it looks that the stock brackets are bolted into the stock radio, can I actually remove them and re-use? 
thanks so much


----------



## shortfusemonkey (Feb 6, 2012)

yes, chances are you will need that antenna adapter. i am 99% sure i needed one, i have the same car.

i dont recall about the mount though? it has been a few years since i put mine in.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Factory brackets should bolt right on. If you have a diversity antennae with the twp-prong connector, you'll need the adapter.


----------

